# Feeding Poodle with coat raw...



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

K so it's not official yet, but I might be getting another dog....a black Standard Poodle, she is 10 months old, and kibble fed (TOTW) at the moment. But of course as soon as I get her I'd like to switch her to raw, so any tips? Right now she's in puppy show coat, and we'd like to keep her in that cut for a while (a few months at least) She does chew on bones and stuff and uses her front legs, so not sure how I'd go about feeding her so she doesn't get all gunky with the raw tidits.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Great choice on the standard poodle! :biggrin:

I haven't had a problem with my two standards because they don't use their feet to eat their meals. I don't feed any raw recreational bones but if I did that is when they would use their feet. I do suggest tying up their ears with a scrunchy or a snood!

I can't wait to see pics of your baby!!! Standard poodle puppies are just the best!!!


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

If you're going to continue keeping the puppy in show coat you can always band the ears. Snoods damage hair.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Angelwing said:


> If you're going to continue keeping the puppy in show coat you can always band the ears. Snoods damage hair.


Banded ears will still get in the food though!! If that is a concern? Most people I know who show poodles do use snoods as a means of protection. Not sure how a silky snood would damage hair?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

We wrap my sister's older one's ears with a plastic wrap....so that may be an option for this one, her ears just may not be long enough yet for wrapping. And I'm just not sure if it will work or not for her legs if she eats with her legs. Although I could use the leg covers that we used for my sisters male who used to pee on his front legs while he was showing.

Here's Jewel all banded up: 









& a pretty picture of her cause that one's scary loo









Just cause I'm having poodle fever....My sisters Finished CH Strider


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Great choice on the standard poodle! :biggrin:
> 
> I haven't had a problem with my two standards because they don't use their feet to eat their meals. I don't feed any raw recreational bones but if I did that is when they would use their feet. I do suggest tying up their ears with a scrunchy or a snood!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of your baby!!! Standard poodle puppies are just the best!!!


Thank-you! I lost my 13 year old Standard girl, Cassie in August to Mammary Cancer that spread :-( Yes her ears are pretty short, she used to barber them herself lol. This is one of the last pictures I have of her


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, wrapping would be a good idea! Except, I would still do a snood because if the hair is always wrapped then you can't enjoy her beautiful ears and topknot! :wink:

Gorgeous dog, there! What kennel is he from? Is your sister currently showing any poodles?

Ha! Love the picture with the headrest! Is this one a silver or a light blue?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Aww...sweet thing. I am so sorry you lost her but I am sure she was in the best of hands for her 13 years! 

Our first standard died at 11 from metastasized cancer that started in his lung. It's so hard to see them go like that...

I hope this puppy thing works out and I can live vicariously through you! I want another so bad! And a 10 month old isn't bad...past most of the puppy crazies and potty training but you still have lots of good sillyness and energy left.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Yeah, wrapping would be a good idea! Except, I would still do a snood because if the hair is always wrapped then you can't enjoy her beautiful ears and topknot! :wink:
> 
> Gorgeous dog, there! What kennel is he from? Is your sister currently showing any poodles?
> 
> Ha! Love the picture with the headrest! Is this one a silver or a light blue?


Strider is from Argan Poodles (Angie's fairly new to the showing, but finished Emmy's dad in 6 shows owner handled with at least 1 if not 2 5 pt majors), his mom was out of Donnchada lines. She has a black female, Emmy out with a handler at the moment (she is also from Argan). Jewel is silver, that picture is about a year old I think, we've had a heck of a time with her coat, but finally figured it out and it's getting back on track now. She (Jewel) is from Refinne poodles and is a Kaiser grandaughter


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I know, I LOVE Standards they are definitely my HEART breed of all time. I've had several over the years, my sister has 3, my other sister has 2. I just love their personalities, their versatility, their goofiness and there good natures.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely!!! Henry has some Donnchada in his line.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Eeeehhh love poodles I can wait to see the pup!!! 

I do feed some raw and show my poodle but he is a toy.

I do the wraps of the ears wit paper wit plastic over it and I fold the ear wraps in 3, this way his ears don't get dirty wit the raw, here is a pic so you can see.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Sapphire- He has really nice expression!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Such a handsome little guy!


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

I would do a snood. I can't see how wearing one just for a meal would do an extreme amount of damage to a coat and I can't see how it would matter anyhow unless you are showing her. I would think a scrunchie used to tie the ears back would do more damage to the hair myself. Just my opinion. I have a grooming client who ties her dog's ears back with a hairtie to eat and I can see the damage that does to the coat. The only way in the world I would even give half a thought to wrapping the ears would be if I were planning to show in conformation. Since I'm not, a snood it is.  Mine are made from a satin type material and are very loose fitting. 

I may also get sleeves for the legs (I've been thinking about that for my guys when they start eating all raw) to keep the hair clean on their legs. 'course this only applies if they use their legs/feet to brace their bone. I think that they will based on what I've seen so far from them. I know you can buy these things, but don't know what they are called. I figure I'll just make my own or possibly use a quick application of vet wrap, though that could get expensive. 

Can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Wonder!!! Good to see you here! :smile:


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks  A kind forum member from elsewhere took pity on me and my horrid gas issue (the dog's gas NOT mine!!) and shared the link. Very grateful! This is a HUGELY informative resource that didn't come up in my own researching :/ Hahaha, found u on Dogster today too by accident lol. OMG.... I feel like a stalker now.  
I think I recognize a couple of people on here actually, all with poodles so far


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

CPR - congrats on (maybe) getting a poodle! I don't have anything to add re: keeping clean for shows, but I am happy to hear about another raw fed poodle and to find another poodle lover!

Wonder - good to see you here as well! This site is very helpful when switching over a dog or when an issue pops up. Glad it was recommended.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank-you for the suggestions! I appreciate them. I can't wait! I miss my poodles  I will know probably next monday or tuesday what's going to happen and if I am getting her for sure. I'm so excited! I'll definitely post lots of pictures. Shellie is gonna be way excited to have a dog her size to play with. It's a little tough for her to play with the 4#'ers I've got lol.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks! is so nice to meet more poodle owners here 

I took a pic of Pompadour eating, sorry the pic came blurry  but you can see how the wraps protect the hair from getting dirty from the raw.


----------

